# ATV Trails via Wallsburg



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

Out of curiosity, anyone know if there is access via ATV to the Little Valley Road or Main Canyon Road out of Wallsburg? I know it's national forest, just not sure if I can drive up through Wallsburg and have a place to park and ride from.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## middlefork (Nov 2, 2008)

Been awhile since I was up that way but I don't remember any "trail head" parking. Seems like it was pretty controlled up to the narrowing past the "camp" at the bottom of main canyon. I never went any further at the time as I was just trying to figure out the area in a truck.


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

You can access little valley from a few locations. Tuff to find a parking area from the Wallsburg side for sure. You can use Main Canyon, Diamond Fork, and Hobble Creek. It's a longer ride from these areas to get into little valley, but lots of country to see.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

We had a late season cow elk tag on Wallsburg a couple years ago and we took the SXS from Main Canyon in Wallsburg all the way to Clyde Creek which was the northern boundary for the hunt.


----------



## flyfisher20 (Aug 5, 2011)

TPrawitt91 said:


> We had a late season cow elk tag on Wallsburg a couple years ago and we took the SXS from Main Canyon in Wallsburg all the way to Clyde Creek which was the northern boundary for the hunt.


Is there a parking area? Or just kind of head up the road until you see some kind of pullout?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## taxidermist (Sep 11, 2007)

flyfisher20 said:


> Is there a parking area? Or just kind of head up the road until you see some kind of pullout?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Once you cross the cattle guard, the road is fairly wide and there is room to pull off and unload. Get there early though.


----------



## TPrawitt91 (Sep 1, 2015)

taxidermist said:


> Once you cross the cattle guard, the road is fairly wide and there is room to pull off and unload. Get there early though.





flyfisher20 said:


> Is there a parking area? Or just kind of head up the road until you see some kind of pullout?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Yes there is room to unload.


----------

